# PRC acquires Letis library



## Jerusalem Blade (May 12, 2008)

The Protestant Reformed Theological Seminary recently acquired the late Ted Letis' library. Prof. David Engelsma wrote of it in the April '08 Journal:

http://www.prca.org/prtj/apr2008.pdf

See page 95 (or 93)


----------



## Tallen (May 19, 2008)

I am hoping someone will give us a site to refer to his work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2008)

Remembering Ted today. He died 3 years ago (June 24, 2005).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 24, 2008)

Tallen said:


> I am hoping someone will give us a site to refer to his work.




I agree. It would benefit the church.


----------



## sastark (Jun 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Remembering Ted today. He died 3 years ago (June 24, 2005).



Has it been three years already? My how the time flies.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Tallen said:


> I am hoping someone will give us a site to refer to his work.



Ted Letis Resources


----------

